# Kingston Update - FYI



## kjenckes

Holidays have passed, and I've received a message that my order has been updated to "Build In Progress." Mine was 2nd stage with original line-up id # 111, but I think my particular configuration (non-date gilt) held me back to the last 50 of Plank 2. I have no other information - just wanted to let others know work is in progress.


----------



## iFunky

Thanks kjenckes, glad to hear that Kingston deliveries have resumed! I was given on my side (#120 line-up) back in late November an updated estimated delivery to the end of January.... Prior November backlog, when was scheduled your Kingston delivery?


----------



## sunster

I'm 117 and haven't heard a peep


----------



## Arthur

kjenckes said:


> Holidays have passed, and I've received a message that my order has been updated to "Build In Progress." Mine was 2nd stage with original line-up id # 111, but I think my particular configuration (non-date gilt) held me back to the last 50 of Plank 2. I have no other information - just wanted to let others know work is in progress.


Very good news!! i'm sitting on # 118, and like Sunster haven't gotten any word, but I'm confident that the time is getting much shorter. 
Curious is your's a C3 lume? It looks like from the way the orders were grouped, the very first plank orders were gilt C3 non date, but they ended up being the last group of 2nd stage. That's just the way the progression of order groups were staged, and like everything else in life, someone is first and someone else is last.

I'm sure Bill is as anxious as everyone else to get the Kingston project put to bed. With the other watches in the pipeline already (LRRP and Paradive) the Pan Am project, the 300 and the redesigned Stingray, there's lots to look forward to from MKII.


----------



## kjenckes

I got a notice a while back saying it would ship the week of December 3 before Bill sent out the holiday delay notice. Mine's BW9.


----------



## sschum

Gentlemen

Good luck on the final wait. The watch is lovely, and I have had little luck in keeping it off my wrist. The wait was long, but for me anyway, it is all in the past. 

Scott


----------



## iFunky

Thanks kjenckes, so we are getting closer ;-) i am #120 C3 non-date gilt .....


----------



## tml512

I got my "Build in Progress" email this week too. I'm #C60.


----------



## berfysnickles

You're gonna like that watch...


----------



## Freelance

Dumb question. How do you know your ###? I just looked at my Order Receipt, and have no idea where I fall.


----------



## iFunky

Jesse3344, you got the same line-up # than sunster??? Huh?


----------



## sunster

iFunky said:


> Jesse3344, you got the same line-up # than sunster??? Huh?


I find this very very strange as well!


----------



## ljb187

Arthur said:


> I'm sure Bill is as anxious as everyone else to get the Kingston project put to bed. With the other watches in the pipeline already (LRRP and Paradive)* the Pan Am project, the 300 *and the redesigned Stingray, there's lots to look forward to from MKII.


As a 300 guy, I think you meant to say the 300 then the Pan AM! It's semantics, but I don't want to plant any seeds!


----------



## Arthur

ljb187 said:


> As a 300 guy, I think you meant to say the 300 then the Pan AM! It's semantics, but I don't want to plant any seeds!


i wasn't listing them in any particular order, just as they popped into my head!. Certainly the Project 300 as well as the Stingray are a lot closer to reality than is the Pan Am project, which looks to still be quite a ways off.


----------



## nullidentitat

Any of you who got "Build in Progress" notifications last week have any updates? I received a notification around the same time you guys did, but I haven't heard/received anything since.


----------



## Yao

I have bunch of the Kingstons here in final testing. I will have to go through the ticket system to see if the system is up to date for all the work that has been done. I have since started a number of the watches of the posters here. 

I have been trying to work on a new schedule that will allow me to balance my responsibilities more evenly, such as tending to the comments and requests of the forum. This has meant that the watches are getting started per the work schedule but getting them finished has proved more difficult and I am still making adjustments to the way we are working with the schedule. More practically this means that I will allocating more time to production work this week to complete the Kingston watches that are "nearly done". 

I made the decision to get a follow the revised schedule and bring a lot of watches to the same stage of requiring just their bezels and bracelets because attaching the bezels and bracelets is something I can predict more accurately than the time required for regulation and re-working the hand alignment and stem lengths that precedes that stage. I will be dedicating Thursday this week to completing as many of these watches as I can and see if I have to work through the weekend. This also means that I may not be "online" this Thursday.


----------



## nullidentitat

Bill, thanks for the reply! (I went to the forum with this specifically so as not to bother you and Winnie.b-)) Home stretch; can't wait.


----------



## Izzy

Thanks Bill, appreciate your efforts in getting these watches out to us.


----------



## Arthur

Thanks very much for the update Bill. i'm sure a good many of the regulars on the forum were excited to hear that some of them will be getting their kingstons soon. I really appreciate you taking time from work to sit down at the computer and answer members questions and post updates.
Arthur


----------



## iFunky

Just received a "Build in Progress" update ...... should be able to get my Kingston before my wife's due date! :-D


----------



## sunster

I hope you do. Best wishes for your iminent arrivals! (when's the baby due?)


----------



## Arthur

iFunky said:


> Just received a "Build in Progress" update ...... should be able to get my Kingston before my wife's due date! :-D


Congratulations on your eminent arrivals. Out of curiosity, what is your build number (For the Kingston LOL) ?


----------



## iFunky

Arthur said:


> Congratulations on your eminent arrivals. Out of curiosity, what is your build number (For the Kingston LOL) ?


 Haha Baby's due early April so should be fine  I am line-up #120 / C3 no date gilt / 2nd plank


----------



## Dent99

I think I'm no. 116 and about a week ago I got an email stating that my watch is now being built so I've just checked my original order date and was quite shocked to see I jumped on board in May 2009! Has it really been almost 3 years? I can't quite believe it myself. If I'm honest the potential to make some money by flipping it has tempted me once or twice but I don't think I can do it - Bill has put too much blood, sweat and tears into this project. I feel lucky to have such a limited, custom watch of superb quality coming my way. The effort and craftsmanship Bill has put into getting this one right makes it a keeper. The end is so close I can almost taste it and I can't wait! Bill, if you're reading, can you give any approximate idea as to when these ones being built might be close to leaving MKII HQ?


----------



## pinchoff

Congratulations to the onles who already have it, also thaks for the beautiful pictures. COngrats to the ones closer to receive it.

How can I know my line-up number? I am general order, so I am discounting to wear my IWC again this summer, instead of KINGSTON o|


----------



## White Tuna

pinch I do not think I have a lineup number yet. I am general order. I think they get it from the MKII website.


----------



## pinchoff

White Tuna said:


> pinch I do not think I have a lineup number yet. I am general order. I think they get it from the MKII website.


Thanks. I think I am not goingo to buy more watches untill I get Kingston ;-)


----------



## White Tuna

pinchoff said:


> Thanks. I think I am not goingo to buy more watches untill I get Kingston ;-)


That is sooooooooo hard! :-(


----------



## Arthur

At this point in time, the general ordering watches have not been assigned and order number AFAIK. I am also general ordering and haven't heard anything beyond Bill's recent update that production of the GO's will start in February, I would presume after all the 2nd stage Kingstons are out the door.


----------



## pinchoff

White Tuna said:


> That is sooooooooo hard! :-(


:-d Yes. Hard. I have to stick to an IWC Aquatimer Vintage. But you know what I mean....:-!









|>


----------



## TheGanzman

Arthur said:


> At this point in time, the general ordering watches have not been assigned and order number AFAIK. I am also general ordering and haven't heard anything beyond Bill's recent update that production of the GO's will start in February, I would presume after all the 2nd stage Kingstons are out the door.


Well, except for MY General Order Kingston, that is; after all, my birthday is February 25th and all...;-)


----------



## White Tuna

Arthur said:


> At this point in time, the general ordering watches have not been assigned and order number AFAIK. I am also general ordering and haven't heard anything beyond Bill's recent update that production of the GO's will start in February, I would presume after all the 2nd stage Kingstons are out the door.


I do not think there have been 150 Kingstons completed yet. If the last 100 start going out in February it would save me a lot of money because then I would not buy another watch.


----------



## Arthur

White Tuna said:


> I do not think there have been 150 Kingstons completed yet. If the last 100 start going out in February it would save me a lot of money because then I would not buy another watch.


According to what Bill posted in another thread, the GO watches will start going out in late February.He also said it will be slow, as he has other projects ongoing as well. I have no way of knowing the exact number of 2nd stage watches left to ship, but Bill did say he was prepping a big lot, which will all presumably ship around the same time. A friend who's Kingston is # 118 emailed me today that he got an email from MKII today saying his watch was in final testing and regulation and will ship as soon as done. Frankly, I don't think that the number (118) is relevant anymore, as there are probably watches with higher build numbers that are in the hands of the owners. Depends on the configuration more so than the number. Just my speculation, no facts to back any of this up!!


----------



## sunster

I'm #117....my status has been build in process since 17th Jan.


----------



## Thieuster

pinchoff said:


> :-d Yes. Hard. I have to stick to an IWC Aquatimer Vintage. But you know what I mean....:-!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> |>


I realise that this is waaaaaaay off topic, but I really hope that this will be the next MKII project.

Menno


----------



## White Tuna

Arthur said:


> According to what Bill posted in another thread, the GO watches will start going out in late February.He also said it will be slow, as he has other projects ongoing as well. I have no way of knowing the exact number of 2nd stage watches left to ship, but Bill did say he was prepping a big lot, which will all presumably ship around the same time. A friend who's Kingston is # 118 emailed me today that he got an email from MKII today saying his watch was in final testing and regulation and will ship as soon as done. Frankly, I don't think that the number (118) is relevant anymore, as there are probably watches with higher build numbers that are in the hands of the owners. Depends on the configuration more so than the number. Just my speculation, no facts to back any of this up!!


Good info. Thank you!


----------



## kjenckes

Got the email. Kingston should ship on Tuesday.


----------



## Arthur

kjenckes said:


> Got the email. Kingston should ship on Tuesday.


Great news!! I bet a fair number are going to be shipped out in the next few days, as Bill said he had a big batch that were all in about the same stage. My friend #118 got an email that his was in "Final testing and regulation" on February 7th


----------



## nullidentitat

Hmmm, I'm #113 and haven't heard anything since that first batch of e-mails went out in mid-January. :think:


----------



## Arthur

nullidentitat said:


> Hmmm, I'm #113 and haven't heard anything since that first batch of e-mails went out in mid-January. :think:


I would email Winnie and see what your status is. Seems odd that you haven't heard anything.


----------



## nullidentitat

Arthur said:


> I would email Winnie and see what your status is. Seems odd that you haven't heard anything.


I'll probably do just that. Normally I'd hate to be a bother, but it does seem like I should have heard something.


----------



## Arthur

nullidentitat said:


> I'll probably do just that. Normally I'd hate to be a bother, but it does seem like I should have heard something.


Hey, you're pretty close by, maybe you could just knock on their door Monday morning an say you came by to pick up your watch!! (Just joking) An email couldn't hurt. From what Bill said a couple of weeks ago, all the stage 2's should be done by the end of February. I know he wants to get them finished and shipped before he leaves for BaselWorld. Wouldn't want that hanging over his head! If you remember last year, there were a few plank members who had the rope ready and were in a Lynching mood when they found out Bill was taking off for baselWorld. Some of them wanted to chain him to his bench until their watches were delivered. I'm certainly glad that things have calmed down since then.


----------



## sunster

nullidentitat said:


> Hmmm, I'm #113 and haven't heard anything since that first batch of e-mails went out in mid-January. :think:


Don't worry, you are not alone 
#117


----------



## White Tuna

I think they prefer the use of the ticketing system. If you think it is stange that you have not heard something.....well after watching this for 3 years I am not sure what to tell you.


----------



## TheDude

#115 here brothers. In the same boat.


----------



## Arthur

I have a feeling, maybe I'm wrong on this, but i think those in the number range that you folks are in will be getting some positive news this coming week. Nothing that I have heard or know about, just a feeling.


----------



## Jim C.

I'm 112 and haven't heard anything either, but I'm not the original buyer so all emails go to him and he in turn forwards them to me. Due to Bill's accounting system, he's still listed as the "sold to" person and I'm listed as the "ship to" person.

I missed out on the original announcement and start of discussion as I didn't realize Bill set up shop here on WUS, but luckily was able to purchase a phase 2 plank in January 2010 from someone who changed his mind.


----------



## iFunky

Arthur said:


> I have a feeling, maybe I'm wrong on this, but i think those in the number range that you folks are in will be getting some positive news this coming week. Nothing that I have heard or know about, just a feeling.


 Finger crossed ;-) (emailed Winnie last week though ..... no answer so far)


----------



## kjenckes

kjenckes said:


> Got the email. Kingston should ship on Tuesday.


Hi Kingston, welcome home.


----------



## gonzomantis

Congrats! It looks like it is in good company.


----------



## enkidu

Hey, kjenckes, nice Kingston and great collection. Congratulations and wear them in good health!


----------



## sunster

Congratulations


----------



## iFunky

Congrats kjenckes! What was your line-up #?


----------



## iFunky

EDIT: got it ... #111 ?! ;-) So can we assume that Bill restarted shipping/finalizing the Kingston on his workshop?


----------



## Izzy

Great news and congratulations kjenckes! Glad to see these watches are being delivered...love the pics.


----------



## iFunky

Ok I am #120 in line-up and just received that:


MKII said:


> final testing and regualation and estimated to ship by the end of Feb


----------



## nullidentitat

iFunky said:


> Ok I am #120 in line-up and just received that:


----------



## sunster

iFunky said:


> Ok I am #120 in line-up and just received that:


Lucky you. I'm still build in progress...I guess Bill must be holding mine til last


----------



## iFunky

sunster said:


> Lucky you. I'm still build in progress...I guess Bill must be holding mine til last


 Hope not! Specially looking at your line-up!?


----------



## Dent99

Just got the e-mail...

*...my Kingston has shipped!!!

(Huzzah!)

*So, usually how many days for Express Mail to get to the UK???


----------



## Arthur

Dent99 said:


> Just got the e-mail...
> 
> *...my Kingston has shipped!!!
> 
> (Huzzah!)
> 
> *So, usually how many days for Express Mail to get to the UK???+


Curious, what is your order number? Seems like we are getting down toward the end of the 2nd stage watches. I predicted that some would hear last week and possibly some folks did get their "Your Watch has shipped" Emails last week, but thus far you are the first person to weigh in with the coveted message.

Did you get a tracking number from MKII in your email? If so you can go to the USPS website and enter your tracking number. You should be able to track it's progress, although, the USPS is pretty bad about not scanning packages (May be better with express mail!!) I would suspect your watch will be in the UK in a couple of days, then it all depends on how long it takes to clear customs, and get to you. I wouldn't think it would be over 3-4 days as USPS website says 3-5 business days for international Express mail, and mail to the UK should be faster than some of the less progressive countries.


----------



## White Tuna

Dent99 said:


> Just got the e-mail...
> 
> *...my Kingston has shipped!!!
> 
> (Huzzah!)
> 
> *So, usually how many days for Express Mail to get to the UK???


Congrats bro!


----------



## iFunky

Hourray!!! will do our mini GTG in the UK ;-) They said before end of Feb. for mine ...... 2 more days and counting


----------



## sunster

I got my message on the 24th Feb. I didn't bother posting as I'll not believe it until I see it. I just tracked it there and its still in chicago.


----------



## Arthur

sunster said:


> I got my message on the 24th Feb. I didn't bother posting as I'll not believe it until I see it. I just tracked it there and its still in chicago.


Congratulations!! At least it's on it's way. Sounds like Chicago may be the POE to Europe. If it were FedEx, it would be Memphis,TN, but I suppose the USPS uses the closest connecting. I know that every package I send to Europe via Express Mail, ends up going out of Miami,FL.
I know it's been a long, long wait, but hopefully it will all be worth it when it arrives.:-!


----------



## Dent99

Arthur said:


> Curious, what is your order number? Seems like we are getting down toward the end of the 2nd stage watches. I predicted that some would hear last week and possibly some folks did get their "Your Watch has shipped" Emails last week, but thus far you are the first person to weigh in with the coveted message.
> 
> Did you get a tracking number from MKII in your email? If so you can go to the USPS website and enter your tracking number. You should be able to track it's progress, although, the USPS is pretty bad about not scanning packages (May be better with express mail!!) I would suspect your watch will be in the UK in a couple of days, then it all depends on how long it takes to clear customs, and get to you. I wouldn't think it would be over 3-4 days as USPS website says 3-5 business days for international Express mail, and mail to the UK should be faster than some of the less progressive countries.


I honestly can't rememer my order number. Never saw any point remembering it. If I had to guess I'd say 117 or thereabouts. Its definately between 115-119 if that helps! I got in on the 2nd stage the day it closed so I imagine your estimations are correct and we're closing in on the end of the 2nd stage.

My tracking no. gives a current update of 'Customs Clearance' yesterday evening. Don't know if that means it has actually cleared customs or in fact needs to clear customs, either way we're nearly there!


----------



## sunster

Dent99 said:


> I honestly can't rememer my order number. Never saw any point remembering it. If I had to guess I'd say 117 or thereabouts. Its definately between 115-119 if that helps! I got in on the 2nd stage the day it closed so I imagine your estimations are correct and we're closing in on the end of the 2nd stage.
> 
> My tracking no. gives a current update of 'Customs Clearance' yesterday evening. Don't know if that means it has actually cleared customs or in fact needs to clear customs, either way we're nearly there!


Mine was 117
Postman came to my door today and left with the watch as noone was in...another delay...can't blame Bill for this one


----------



## TheDude

I just got my email. #115 ships today. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Dent99

sunster said:


> Mine was 117
> Postman came to my door today and left with the watch as noone was in...another delay...can't blame Bill for this one


Guess I'm not 117 then!

Can't wait to hear what you think of it.


----------



## iFunky

#120 also shipped today! 

Expected delivery: Monday before 12pm! Yeah Baby!


----------



## Izzy

TheDude said:


> I just got my email. #115 ships today.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Congrats Dude!

Got my email too today, well excited!


----------



## Jim C.

112 arrived today. Here's a couple of teasers...


----------



## Arthur

iFunky said:


> #120 also shipped today!
> 
> Expected delivery: Monday before 12pm! Yeah Baby!


# 118 also shipped today. Still no tracking info, but it's USPS so who knows!!


----------



## Arthur

WOW !! Great number


----------



## sunster

Nice one Jim


----------



## Arthur

I was able to do sort of the same thing Jim did, I bought one (#118) from a fellow forum member back last July. Sort of a leap of faith to purchase something that isn't in the sellers hands and won't be delivered for months. Luckily, it turned out the seller lives about 70 miles from me, and we talked and emailed back and forth working out the logistics of the deal. Emails go to him but shipping and warranty card are to me. It is tracking now, it's on the way, and I will probably get it Monday. Seems like a long wait, but it's nothing like some of the first guys in have had to endure.


----------



## sunster

Well guys my Kingston arrived and I unpacked it today. Seen so may pics on here already I can't say i was too surprised by it's appearances. Haven't unwrapped it but it looks like a very fine watch just as I would expect from Bill. Gonna have to let it sit about and see if the negative thoughts around this watch will turn to enthusiasm.


----------



## antero

Hi all and congrats on your newest arrivals, can anybody (i'm sure most of you) tell me how many pre order Kingstons were to be made from 300, i believe all but 2 have been delivered, i'm in the GO queue, way down the list, cheers Skinny


----------



## Arthur

antero said:


> Hi all and congrats on your newest arrivals, can anybody (i'm sure most of you) tell me how many pre order Kingstons were to be made from 300, i believe all but 2 have been delivered, i'm in the GO queue, way down the list, cheers Skinny


Skinny,
Glad to have you aboard. I'm sure we will see a fair number of new posters as the GO process ramps up.
Not quite sure what you're asking? There were 100 "Plank" orders, 100 2nd stage orders, and 100 3rd stage or GO. It looks like just about all of the 2nd stage orders have been delivered or on their way. If you go to the MKII website and look for Kingston updates, their was one from Feb 7th. Bill said in that one that he was going to attempt to get all the 2nd stage out before the first of March (Looks like he just about made that) He is going to start the 3rd stage or GO after he gets back from BaselWorld. He indicated that the first of the GO's would be going out around the end of Match and he was looking to have the GO orders done by October, so we are looking at around 6 months for the GO's.

How do you know where you are in the GO queue? I wasn't aware that Bill had posted a schedule, as the Feb 7th update said he was trying to work out the order system.


----------



## antero

Hi Arthur, thanks for your reply,that is exactly what i was asking, 200 down, 100 to GO, good news. I dont know where i am in the GO queue, but i ordered one of the last 30 watches, i was on the waiting list, cheers Skinny


----------



## TheDude

Postman still has mine due to a failed delivery attempt. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Arthur

TheDude said:


> Postman still has mine due to a failed delivery attempt.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Man, I can really sympathize with you. I live out in the country, postman won't come down to my house,they say the road is too narrow (This is a rural route postman that drives a Toyota Tacoma)!! UPS and Fed Ex in their big delivery vans deliver regularly of course. At any rate my Kingston is due tomorrow, so here's the scenario. I'll check my mail on my way home from work, Pink notice, Attempt to deliver, Signature ,Delivery Confirmation required. The notice will say I can pick it up after 3PM Monday at the local branch post office, HAHA, tried that several times, package is never there! Where is it? "The mailman has it".Why does he have it, that idiot never comes to my house! "We don't know, you have three mail people on your route, regular and two subs, they probably don't know to leave your package here" So long story short, I'll take the delivery notice to work, sometimes Tuesday I'll stop by the post office and hopefully it will be there. No guarantee though, because a couple of times in the past, they took it out the second day for a delivery attempt!! Really, really frustrating.


----------



## White Tuna

TheDude said:


> Postman still has mine due to a failed delivery attempt.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Blame Bill, like a real man. :lol:


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Arthur said:


> Man, I can really sympathize with you. I live out in the country, postman won't come down to my house,they say the road is too narrow (This is a rural route postman that drives a Toyota Tacoma)!! UPS and Fed Ex in their big delivery vans deliver regularly of course. At any rate my Kingston is due tomorrow, so here's the scenario. I'll check my mail on my way home from work, Pink notice, Attempt to deliver, Signature ,Delivery Confirmation required. The notice will say I can pick it up after 3PM Monday at the local branch post office, HAHA, tried that several times, package is never there! Where is it? "The mailman has it".Why does he have it, that idiot never comes to my house! "We don't know, you have three mail people on your route, regular and two subs, they probably don't know to leave your package here" So long story short, I'll take the delivery notice to work, sometimes Tuesday I'll stop by the post office and hopefully it will be there. No guarantee though, because a couple of times in the past, they took it out the second day for a delivery attempt!! Really, really frustrating.


You guys crack me up sometimes - Here's an "Alaskan Solution" derived since I've had to chase these fellows (UPS, Fed-Ex and the PO Guys, and they don't like to be referred to as 'Idiots' either-They are just trying to do their job in accordance with the rules and policies set out for them) all over town because we both work...Get their cell phone number, call 'em and meet them somewhere....Works for me. :-!


----------



## Arthur

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> You guys crack me up sometimes - Here's an "Alaskan Solution" derived since I've had to chase these fellows (UPS, Fed-Ex and the PO Guys, and they don't like to be referred to as 'Idiots' either-They are just trying to do their job in accordance with the rules and policies set out for them) all over town because we both work...Get their cell phone number, call 'em and meet them somewhere....Works for me. :-!


The reason I called him an idiot is simply because his boss has told him on several occasions to leave any packages at the post office that he cannot or will not attempt delivery. He basically ignores him! I have had to chase express mail packages down for two days after they were supposed to be delivered. I paid a pretty good premium for overnight delivery, but my postman nullifies that by leaving notices but not leaving the package where it can be picked up. The Rural route I'm on is probably 50-75 miles, and the postman may leave my mail at 1PM one day and 4 PM the next,so tracking him is impossible Another thing that is so strange is the inconsistency. I've had the guy who delivers Express mail drive up to my house in his little van on Saturday morning with a package, but that happens about one out of twenty times. What I said was the most frustrating thing is the mailman's refusal to come to my house in his Toyota Tacoma, yet UPS and FedEX deliver packages several times a week, and they come right up my front drive and leave them on my front porch. I've tried to get his cell, so we can work out something, he and the post office refuse to cooperate. The UPS and FedEX drivers have my cell, and if they have a package that requires a signature, they will call me to let me know they will be around with a package. On plenty of occasions, I've gone to the FedEx depot or UPS at 6PM and picked up a package off the truck if there was no one home to sign for it. One of the best was racing after a DSL driver that left a notice at my house for some jewelry that I had ordered for our Anniversary. Now everyone knows, excuses don't count for Birthdays Christmas or Anniversaries!! I bet I chased that guy for 10 miles down a rural road, flashing my headlights, etc. before he saw me and pulled over. I suspect he thought someone was trying to hijack his truck. luckily,he recognized me as soon as I got out my truck.

Don't get me wrong, not all postal folks are bad, I have a great relationship with the folks at our local branch office (Probably helps that almost all of them have had surgery and I've done their Anesthesia!) They are all very nice and very cooperative. I don't have and ax to grind with the USPS, but it sure is frustrating when you get a tracking notice that your package will be delivered on a certain day, and you know darn well it's going to be the next day at best. This is probably a moot point because at the rate they are bleeding money, I wouldn't be surprised if the USPS isn't privatized at some point, probably will be taken over by UPS or FedEx.

OK USPS rant over, I've been waiting a long time for the Kingston, another day isn't going to kill me!!


----------



## kjenckes

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> You guys crack me up sometimes - Here's an "Alaskan Solution" derived since I've had to chase these fellows (UPS, Fed-Ex and the PO Guys, and they don't like to be referred to as 'Idiots' either-They are just trying to do their job in accordance with the rules and policies set out for them) all over town because we both work...Get their cell phone number, call 'em and meet them somewhere....Works for me. :-!


OCM,you crack me up as well to think everyone can benefit from an Alaskan Solution. What is your town's population? I live in San Diego (and love it). On the few occasions I'm home to see my USPS carrier, I've seen 4 different ones in the last year. I've never seen the same FedEx or UPS driver. This is service in the 48 FedEx Guy Throwing My Computer Monitor - YouTube. And I'd no more ask for their phone number as I would give mine to them. I'd never call them idiots, but do think some of their companies'rules and policies are outdated and idiotic.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Whew! Glad you had a chance to vent! :-d:-d

I hope you receive the Kingston today-- 

-Best


----------



## Arthur

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Whew! Glad you had a chance to vent! :-d:-d
> 
> I hope you receive the Kingston today--
> 
> -Best


Thanks, I feel a lot better after my rant!! I will probably get it tomorow. notice today, pick it up tomorrow. No big deal, It's been a long wait but the end is definitely in sight.


----------



## TheDude

Just picked up my Kingston at the post office. Awesome!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan

Hey Dude- Congratulations....


----------



## pinchoff

TheDude said:


> Just picked up my Kingston at the post office. Awesome!


Congratulations. :-!

But post a little picture....


----------



## Dent99

Mine cleared UK customs just yesterday FFS. The wait has been and still is agonising.


----------



## TheDude

pinchoff said:


> Congratulations. :-!
> 
> But post a little picture....


Cool. I haven't had a chance to take good pictures yet, so this cell phone pic will have to do.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Arthur

Dent99 said:


> Mine cleared UK customs just yesterday FFS. The wait has been and still is agonising.


I know the wait is agonizing, sort of like "Death by 1000 paper cuts", but as many have said here before, and I can firmly attest, the wait is definitely worth it.


----------



## marchone

Arthur said:


> The reason I called him an idiot is simply because his boss has told him on several occasions to leave any packages at the post office that he cannot or will not attempt delivery. He basically ignores him!


I once lived in an apartment in Midtown Manhattan numbered TH1A. For *T*own*H*ouse *1A*. Several years in I began receiving mail addressed to a restaurant named Thalia. It was a couple of blocks away. This lasted a couple of weeks. You've probably already guessed what happened. I didn't.

I met the carrier one afternoon, politely introduced myself, and asked her why she was delivering their mail to me? She looked at me like I was stupid and pointed to the name. I said, "Oh, I see. But this isn't Thalia, it's TH1A". She scowled at me. I smiled and left. A couple days later I was able to get to the PO and speak to the supervisor. He rolled his eyes and promised she was just a temp and it would soon be over.


----------



## Izzy

Dent99 said:


> Mine cleared UK customs just yesterday FFS. The wait has been and still is agonising.


Congrats! Can you tell me how long it was in customs for? Mine has been stuck there for the last 6 days. You are right about the wait its tortuous!! Now that yours has cleared I can relax, I was beginning to worry mine was lost or nicked.

​


----------



## Dent99

Izzy said:


> Congrats! Can you tell me how long it was in customs for? Mine has been stuck there for the last 6 days. You are right about the wait its tortuous!! Now that yours has cleared I can relax, I was beginning to worry mine was lost or nicked.


It was stuck in customs for a whopping 9 days. So much for the shipping method being 3-5 business days. It spent triple the time sitting in UK customs than it did travelling thousands of miles from overseas. Like you, I was worried something was amiss, but alas I know it will be here in the next few days. Can't wait!


----------



## Izzy

Dent99 said:


> It was stuck in customs for a whopping 9 days. So much for the shipping method being 3-5 business days. It spent triple the time sitting in UK customs than it did travelling thousands of miles from overseas. Like you, I was worried something was amiss, but alas I know it will be here in the next few days. Can't wait!


Nice one mate, thanks for the update. Glad things are making progress |>.


----------



## Arthur

WOW!! Hard to believe that it would take a package that long to clear customs in the UK. I thought 2 weeks for an International Priority to Ukraine was a long time! Were they sent priority Mail or FedEx? One of the nice things about the private couriers such as FedEx and UPS, they have their own customs clearing facilities, but you pay through the nose for possibly better service.


----------



## Izzy

Arthur said:


> WOW!! Hard to believe that it would take a package that long to clear customs in the UK. I thought 2 weeks for an International Priority to Ukraine was a long time! Were they sent priority Mail or FedEx? One of the nice things about the private couriers such as FedEx and UPS, they have their own customs clearing facilities, but you pay through the nose for possibly better service.


That is a good point Arthur and I remember my Milsub was delivered by a courier last year. It was quick and efficient and I was sent a bill for the customs clearance a few weeks later. But it looks like with the Kingston it was sent my priority mail instead, which I do not understand why apart from saving some money for MKII. Maybe it was in the small print when I signed up for the Kingston, but I can't remember :think:


----------



## White Tuna

Izzy said:


> That is a good point Arthur and I remember my Milsub was delivered by a courier last year. It was quick and efficient and I was sent a bill for the customs clearance a few weeks later. But it looks like with the Kingston it was sent my priority mail instead, which I do not understand why apart from saving some money for MKII. Maybe it was in the small print when I signed up for the Kingston, but I can't remember :think:


It took me over 6 weeks to get an art print from Germany to the US using DHL.


----------



## Arthur

White Tuna said:


> It took me over 6 weeks to get an art print from Germany to the US using DHL.


I haven't had much experience with DHL, they did have a courier delivery here for a while, I never see the van anymore, so I would expect they aren't around. I don't think they have been as reliable here in the USA as some of the other carriers.

I'm not sure what happens in customs clearing. I sold a fountain pen to a customer in Germany several years ago, and it ended up being the only "neutral" I ever received on Ebay. It took about a month to get it to him, fellow claimed that I charged him for Express Mail and sent it regular Airmail, which wasn't the case, but he wasn't happy.


----------



## Quartersawn

Arthur said:


> I haven't had much experience with DHL, they did have a courier delivery here for a while, I never see the van anymore, so I would expect they aren't around. I don't think they have been as reliable here in the USA as some of the other carriers.


DHL left the USA domestic market when they lost the Dell delivery contract 3 or 4 years ago. They still do international deliveries from the US (I think).


----------



## White Tuna

Saxon007 said:


> DHL left the USA domestic market when they lost the Dell delivery contract 3 or 4 years ago. They still do international deliveries from the US (I think).


This is correct. It was sent DHL from Germany and arrived by postal service in the US.


----------



## Arthur

White Tuna said:


> This is correct. It was sent DHL from Germany and arrived by postal service in the US.


Unfortunately, that's the worst of both worlds!! When they hand it over to the USPS, tracking stops, and the package gets routed all over the place. FedEx is doing the same thing with their "Smartpost" service. It's a little cheaper, but a Lot slower. It may be a tactic by FedEx to cut back on their Residential deliveries, hand off the small packages to the post office and keep the trucks out the subdivisions.


----------



## Quartersawn

I got a Stowa watch this week via FedEx. It was sent on Friday from Germany and delivered to my house in Texas Monday morning. I was at work and drove to the FedEx office and picked it up Monday evening.


----------



## White Tuna

Saxon007 said:


> I got a Stowa watch this week via FedEx. It was sent on Friday from Germany and delivered to my house in Texas Monday morning. I was at work and drove to the FedEx office and picked it up Monday evening.


Yeah, FedEx is the best. I think DHL used to be good too when the operated in both countries. I think UPS would also be good. Arthur is right, GHL to Postal Service is the WORST.


----------



## tmoris

I just received an email on my GO Kingston:

Your order status has been updated to "In Queue"

Estimated Ship Date: 4/21/12


WOOOHOOOOO, CMOOOON!!!


----------



## dece33

tmoris said:


> I just received an email on my GO Kingston:
> 
> Your order status has been updated to "In Queue"
> 
> Estimated Ship Date: 4/21/12
> 
> WOOOHOOOOO, CMOOOON!!!


Sweet! The GO's are a go!


----------



## gonzomantis

dece33 said:


> Sweet! The GO's are a go!


So, how do we figure out our position in the GO queue?


----------



## tmoris

gonzomantis said:


> So, how do we figure out our position in the GO queue?


4/21/12

thats enough of a queue position information to me..


----------



## tmoris

a news post just appeared, but it doesnt make much sense to me:

* *We stared a few non-date Kingstons *(C3 and BG W9), which number less than 5 units. These will be completed first. Their tickets will be updated by Tuesday with their estimated ship dates.

* The date dialed Kingstons will be delivered next. The tickets for these customers will also be updated by Tuesday with the estimated ship dates.
** For the Kingston Non-Date* C3 and BG W9 shipments will begin after the delivery of the date dialed Kingstons are completed. We are still waiting for the watches to return from Switzerland, where they are being assembled. The current projection is that we will begin delivery of the non-date Kingstons in June. The tickets for these customers will be updated in May.

what is the difference between the first five nondates and the rest of the nondates? i dont really get the word "stared" in the first sentence either. could it be "started"? that would mean that there are 5 lucky winners for these, then the date versions will follow and the rest of the nondates in june?


----------



## White Tuna

I am sure it is "Started". I am not sure what the difference is between the 5 non-dates they are working on now and the rest. I am just assuming that for some reason those 5 date dialed Kingstons are in MKII possession and the others are not. 

I also received an update email. The update is pretty clear to me and I am happy. I also have a date dialed Kingston coming and this means I may get both of mine much sooner than I expected.


----------



## tmoris

Dear Tomas,

Your order status has been updated to "Build in Process"

Regards,
Winnie

-------------

YEY!! My sick timing on the day the GO opened has paid off. I had my order placed in like 30seconds from the moment it opened. Mad copy paste skillz at its best!


----------



## namor

What does "build in progress" Bill-speak translate into days before it ships? The OP got that message in early January, and got the watch by March. Is it a week, two weeks, ....


----------



## dosei

namor said:


> What does "build in progress" Bill-speak translate into days before it ships? The OP got that message in early January, and got the watch by March. Is it a week, two weeks, ....


I believe Bill is much more accurate with his estimated ship date now than before. You should go by that as opposed to guessing the ship date based on the "build in progress" update.


----------



## White Tuna

My estimated ship date is May 19th. I may get my watch by my birthday. Which is kinda nice.


----------

